# Diablo 3 Laggt



## Deathtyrann (6. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Diablo 3 Beta Zugang aber gestern von eine auf die andere Minute hat es anfangen zu laggen. Und es hört nicht auf ich kann sogar auf Low Grafik stellen es ändert sich nichts. An meinem Rechner kanns eigentlich nicht liegen und an meinem Internet auch nicht habe eine 10k Leitung und die sollte reichen lagg rei zu spielen zu mal ich vorher nicht die Probleme hatte. 
Mein Rechner hat folgende Hardware:

Prozessor: AMD Phenom II X6 1090T
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB
Grafikkarte: Geforce GTX 460
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-890GPA-UD3H

hattet ihr dieses Problem schon einmal oder könnt ihr mir helfen?


----------



## kaepteniglo (7. Februar 2012)

Könnte an den 100.000 neuen Testern liegen


----------



## Nobody1928 (27. Februar 2012)

jap ist bei mir das selbe egal welche Grafik einstellungen ich mache...

liegt warscheinlich am us server da weder die CPU noch die GPU am anschlag ausgelastet ist


----------



## Taroliln (2. März 2012)

Das laggen habe ich auch, aber liegt einerseits da dran dass die Beta Server in den USA stationiert sind, und andererseits daran, dass D3 ( obwohl 100 %ig runtergeladen wurde) fälschlicherweise im Hintergrund weitere Objekte lädt ( die eigentlich schon geladen wurde).

Dem kannst du entgegenwirken indem durch z.B. den Net Limiter die Downloadprozesse begrenzt.


----------



## Holyboom (3. März 2012)

naja mag sein das es ab und an lagt, denn bei 200+ ping ist sowas nicht ungewöhnlich. schlimmer ist es nur das das game bei public mit mehr als 2 leuten rumzickt -.-


----------



## Delröy1 (3. März 2012)

haben einige das problem heute wie ich auch :/
http://eu.battle.net/d3/de/forum/topic/3430035084


----------



## Mauricius (3. März 2012)

das ist noch das kleinere übel. viele leute (darunter auch ich) haben momentan mit dem "ERROR_315300" (falscher benutzername / passwort) zu kämpfen. ärgert mich zwar etwas, aber dafür ist es ja eine beta - besser jetzt als bei/nach dem release.


----------



## MrSpock (4. März 2012)

@ Taroliln[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] , danke für den Tip mit dem NetLimiter , werde ich ausprobieren, es kann unmöglich an der lokalen Hardware liegen , wenn bei Skyrim + HD Pack alles tutti ist ....[/font]


----------

